# thermostat wiring



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

okay here is what i got my old thermostate is a coleman 3600-367. it has 
e, g, b, o,y, r, x, L, w2 . the e is empty no wire. 

 my new one is a white-rodgers 1f79-111 with the places for w2, f, o/b, r, y, c,g,L 

now i get the obvious ones with the matching colors ect......:thumbsup: 
my question is what do i do with the x wire from my old one and since my old one has a different spot for o, and b. what goes in the o/b spot in my new one and where does the other wire go then. 

all help would be greatly appreciated. thank you in advance.


----------



## Pete H (Aug 14, 2006)

Is this new stat digital? If so is it battery powered or powered from the system? Nothing goes to O or B unless you have a heat pump. If your
stat is digital you need C on stat connected to C on furnace. The X
wire may be connected to C (xfmer common) on furnace and you hook it to c on stat. X = common on some stats. What term on furn. is 
this X wire hooked to?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2006)

*thermostat wiring 2*

okay let's see yes it is a heat pump! :thumbsup: It also take's batterys but that's just as a back up right. ! yes it is digital also. I am still confused and we are afraid to hook it up because we don't want to ruin it. we called the company we bought it from but they are no help it seems. Thanks in advance again.

p.s. the x wire is wooked to x on the old thermostat it looks like it is black but i don't know where it goes on the new.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2006)

i still need help, before cold weather really hit's i can't turn off my thermostate without shutting it off at the breatker


----------



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

I post this somplace every few years. I havn't done it in a while, so here goes:

(R), Red conductor, hot side of transformer
(C) or (B) or (X), Blue, Black or Brown conductor, Common side of transformer. Not to be confused with (B) on heat pumps. If you have a (B) on a heat pump thermostat, your common will be (C) or (X)
(Y), Yellow conductor, 1st stage compressor contactor (cooling for ac or cooling and heating on a heat pump). 
(Y2), Blue or Pink, second stage compressor contactor
(W), White conductor, 1st stage heat (gas furnace, oil furnace, electric resistance furnace (auxillary heat on a heat pump) 
(W2), Pink or any unused color conductor, second stage of heat 
(G), Green conductor, furnace blower fan. 
(O), Orange conductor, Energize heat pump reversing valve to cool 
(B), Blue or Orange, Energize heat pump reversing valve to heat (mainly older Rheem/Ruud). 
(E), blue, pink, gray or tan conductor, emergency heating strips on a heat pump. 
(T), Tan or Gray conductor, outdoor temperature compensator. 
(L), Blue, brown, tan or gray conductor, service indicator lamp. 


Keep in mind that not all systems use all these.


----------

